# Steuerung für eine Presse per SPS (LOGO)



## hotrodhool (18 Oktober 2007)

suche eine einfache Steuerung per SPS (LOGO) für eine Presse.

Die Presse soll erst herunterfahren wenn Schalter 1 & Schalter 2 gedrückt werden. Die Schalter müssen innerhalb einer einstellbaren Zeit gedrückt werden.

Bitte um Hilfe............


----------



## MSB (18 Oktober 2007)

SPS und Presse schließen sich quasi aus,
du brauchst ein 2-Hand Schaltgerät.

Hersteller:
Pilz, Phönix, Dold, Groupe Schneider ...

Lass dich bloß nicht darauf ein, die Sicherheitsfuntion "Presse senken"
mit einer SPS zu lösen !!!!

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## TommyG (18 Oktober 2007)

Moin Hotti,

erstmal welcome on Board. 

Das Thema 'Presse' hat vieeeel mit Sicherheit, BG, TÜV und so zu tun, daher kann ich MSB nur zustimmen.

Für Deinen ersten Post ist die Info ok, für die technische Abgrenzung enthält sie zu wenig Details. 

Wenn du nur privat was drücken willst, ok, wenn du im professionellen Bereich/ Maschinenbau denkst, dann bleibt dir nur die teure und aufwendige Lösung, ja du solltest mit Firmen in Kontakt treten, die davon voll Ahnung haben. 

Alles andere bringen Deinen Chef und Dich in übelstes Gewahrsam, wenn sich jemand verletzt.

Also, was willst du machen?

Greetz, Tom


----------



## marlob (18 Oktober 2007)

MSB schrieb:


> Lass dich bloß nicht darauf ein, die Sicherheitsfuntion "Presse senken"
> mit einer SPS zu lösen !!!!



Es sei denn, du nimmst eine Sicherheits-SPS. Gibt es auch von Pilz oder Siemens usw.

Ist aber wohl für eine einzige Presse etwas übertrieben.


----------



## jabba (18 Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

und vor allem erst einmal Vorsicht mit dem Wort Presse,

zu 80-90% sind das Fügen, und werden im Sprachgebrauch Pressen genannt, so wie das berühmte Papiertaschentuch.

Wenn es eine Presse ist,  reichen auch nicht nur Sicherheitsrelais von Schneider,Pilz und Dold.
Daher bitte erst mal genau definieren wie sieht der Ablauf auf.

Sprachgebrauchlich sagen wir "wir pressen ein Lager in die Buchse, einen Splint in die Bohrung usw." aber Sicherheitstechnisch sind das keine Pressen.


----------



## hotrodhool (18 Oktober 2007)

Hi, vom Sicherheitsaspekt ist mir das klar, kenne das ganze auch als Schützschaltung, es geht halt darum diese Schaltfunktion mit einer SPS umzusetzen (Übungsaufgabe)

Schaltaufgabe ist:

Betätige S1 & S2 um Schütz K1 zu schalten.
Wenn nur einer der beiden betätigt wird (und gehalten) und der zweite nicht innerhalb einer (einstellbaren) Zeit dazu betätigt wird, soll das Schütz nicht mehr anziehen. 
Es soll das erst nach einem erneuten Versuch wieder funktionieren.

Aufwand an Schaltgeräten: Schütz K1, 2 Taster, 1x Zeitrelais


----------



## volker (18 Oktober 2007)

da gibt es jetzt viel zu berücksichtigen.

Kalt- oder Warmpresse? für kaltpressen gelten höhere sicherheitsanforderungen.
gibts ein pressensicherheitsventil? d.h. die presse hält sofort an wenn das einrückorgan nicht freigibt.
wenn nicht musst du z.b. mit einem schutzschirm für sicherheit sorgen der natürlich redundant überwacht werden muss.
wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, brauchst du neben der zweihand/lichtvorhang (oder was auch immer) auch noch eine nachlaufüberwachung. dieses überwacht den nachlaufweg wenn das einrückorgan nicht mehr betätigt ist bis presse steht.

als sps kann man z.b. eine pnozmulti von pilz einsetzen. da gibt es ein fertiges pressenmodul für.

*und als übungsaufgabe ist sowas ja wohl gänzlich ungeeignet, da du sowas sowieso niemals bauen darfst!*


----------



## Sockenralf (18 Oktober 2007)

hotrodhool schrieb:


> ....... es geht halt darum diese Schaltfunktion mit einer SPS umzusetzen (Übungsaufgabe)


 
AHA,

dann sieht das gaaaaanz anders aus  

Was hast du denn bis jetzt?

Zeig mal




MfG


----------



## lorenz2512 (23 Oktober 2007)

hallo,
du nimmst 2 wischrelais, an den eingängen die taster, und verknüpfst die über und, fertig ist die 2 handabfrage.


----------



## hausenm (31 März 2009)

Mahlzeit,
Ich würde für die Übung so vorgehen:
Schalter1 exkluxiv oder Schalter 2 starten eine Zeit.
und innerhalb der Zeit muß der entsprechend andere Schalter
gedrückt werden = Zeit (ausschaltverzögert und Schalter) = Schütz.
So das war der Grundgedanken: nun noch ein Wort zur Sicherheit::::
Bei Pressen (oder sich schließenden Walzen etc.) MU? nach NotAus eine öffnende Bewegung um 45° oder 30mm (bin mir 30mm nicht ganz sicher) 
ausgeführt werden, um ev. eingeklemmte Personen oder Personenteile 
bergen zu können.
So und nun vieeel Spaß beim Diskutieren
Michael


----------



## Ralle (31 März 2009)

hausenm schrieb:


> So und nun vieeel Spaß beim Diskutieren
> Michael



Schau mal aufs Datum des letzten Eintrags, hier diskutierst grad nur du.


----------



## wincc (1 April 2009)

lol   aber er hat sich mühe gegeben


----------

